# Human Jesus Theology



## ReformedChristian (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of a new theology called Human Jesus Theology? it seems to be gaining popularity. This belief states The Human Jesus is the belief Jesus was created, chosen, elect to be all that his God and Father made him to be. Now is this another form of the Arian heresy? it would seem that by the words created it would seem so since the JW cult thinks the same.


----------



## Zimon (Feb 4, 2011)

...And there is no new thing under the sun 
Never heard of it before, but after I discovered this page (Human Jesus Theology | Just another WordPress.com weblog) and reading a few articles I have the impression that you are absolutely right with your suspicion. Some typical JW arguments...


----------



## Jack K (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like just an old heresy dressed up to look new and brilliant. We will always have this. That's why we keep teaching the creeds.

It reminds me why this year I'm taking ten minutes every week with the elementary kids at my church to go through the Apostle's Creed line by line, in some places word by word. It's so that when they encounter garbage like this, they'll know right away where to put it.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 5, 2011)

As to _His humanity_, I believe it to be Reformed and biblical doctrine that Jesus of Nazareth was the particular man that was chosen by God, Father, Son and Holy Spirit, from among all other men to be _the_ Man and Messiah.

This does not conflict with the fact of course that there was never a moment of His existence when the man, Jesus of Nazareth, was not also the Divine Son of God.

The body of Jesus of Nazareth was created of the substance of the Virgin Mary - her ovum- by God and God created and gave a human soul.

So as to His humanity He is both elect/chosen and created.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Feb 10, 2011)

It's not Arianism; Arianism teaches that the Son is the highest being except for His Father, and creator of all things save himself (e.g. Jehovah's witnesses). 

This is out-and-out Socinianism, which teaches that Christ is nothing more than a very good mortal man on whom the Father gave His seal of approval.


----------

